# How does a Necron Inertia Drive work?



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

How do the necrons know to build a sophisticated none warp capable Inertia drive?
What is it anyway? Is it faster than the warp drive?
Will the Tau pull something similar outta their blue butt?
Why didn't the Emperor make something similar with all his "exceptional knowledge"?
These are a few questions i have thought about for a while. Not being that good at necron Lore I am seeking advice and knowledge from all those willing to impart it, tell me of their tech and how they came across it or how they built it.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

It...runs off inertia? Someone just gives it a push, right?


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

you know that necron have been around the longest and fought the old ones (the ones the made the eldar, orkz, humans etc) to extinction


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes i know the basics about the C'Tan and all that but all their tech is a mystery to me.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nobody really knows how it works as GW hasn't said to my knowledge. There are several ways that it could happen all of which are equally probable. A few are a sophisticated form of anti-gravity, the creation of a massive gravity source in front of the ship set at a exact distance, into which the ship perpetually "falls" while gaining speed and expelling a REALLY hot substance out the back are all some of the things that I can think of, just off the top of my head.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

So it is a planar elevation/manipulation trajectory system in an advanced bi-dimensional transport with the correct displacement ratio and the velocity?
Or am I just talking out my ass?


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, I looked and the only thing I could find is that they use n-dimensional technology. My guess as to what GW means is they transition to a dimension in real space where the light speed limit is different, accelerate to a speed vastly faster than light, then transition back.

This has been a speculated way around the light speed limit, but nobody knows if it works or not


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

You're talking out of you're ass. It's just a game. Don't bring such complicated physics into it! It will confuse yourself as it has confused me.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i thought that necrons took a really long nap in their ships and woke up when they got there? not really sure how any of it works and how they know to build whatever your talking about is because their race spent all of its time trying to escape their solarsystem cus it was literally killing them and if you pressure enough people someone will come up with something good. secondly they are just ancient as hell and we dont really know how long the war with the old ones lasted and how much time there was before the war. they could have spent 60billion years working this stuff out before they even discovered the c'tan.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

arhain said:


> you know that necron have been around the longest and fought the old ones (the ones the made the eldar, orkz, humans etc) to extinction


AFAIK humanity was the result of evolution though there are some modifications made by other races. We've had more contact with the Ctan (who created the Pariah gene) than the old ones IIRC.

As for why the Emperor doesn't know how Necron engines work. He isn't actually all knowing. He would have gotten there eventually but sort of had some issue with near death to deal with first.

Remember he almost cracked the Eldar Webway in a few short years. That was where his attention was focused. Humanity didn't know of the Necrons at this point.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> You're talking out of you're ass. It's just a game. Don't bring such complicated physics into it! It will confuse yourself as it has confused me.


awwww comon man I just wanted to know about some Necron Fluff and their tech being a part of it, I posted it in the fluff section..


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

maybe they use a dimensional jump portal into the realm that the stargods actually occupy. its quite possible as they live in a different realm than the chaos gods and things could have a totally different physical outlay than the warp.

pure speculation on my part here though.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Well yeah but y'know.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

you got a better idea?


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

yes, they maybe able to warp the space just around the ship to convert it into tachyon particles, which are known to travel faster thean the speed of light, within this globe the ship maybe able to propel through the space and not worry about affecting the space time continuum within the ships...either way it wont matter as they are Necrons right??

So how is that explanation???


----------



## sopmod (Oct 9, 2008)

cool. but do tachyon particals really esixt? i think not


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Exitus_10 said:


> yes, they maybe able to warp the space just around the ship to convert it into tachyon particles, which are known to travel faster thean the speed of light, within this globe the ship maybe able to propel through the space and not worry about affecting the space time continuum within the ships...either way it wont matter as they are Necrons right??
> 
> So how is that explanation???


sounds a reasonable answer actually.


----------



## Commissar Maximus (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont know if they do but!!! I play battlefleat gothic whit my dad often enough to tell you that necron ships move the double of my imperial navy.I assume that their travelling speed must be like ludicrous speed in spaceballs.

When i get a lightning arc up my ass,im hit and that's it.
When i blast a nova cannon in is damn living piece of space junk...he gets savesuke:
Personaly,i see them as the Borg,whit the monolith special rules on evry means
of transport they could ever create.
I just think about the veil of darkness and uke::crazy::fuck::threaten:

As for the Emperor,i would say because they where sleeping in their tombworlds
after loosing to the eldars.....whatever i hate them!


----------



## sopmod (Oct 9, 2008)

yes, they maybe able to warp the space just around the ship to convert it into tachyon particles, which are known to travel faster thean the speed of light, within this globe the ship maybe able to propel through the space and not worry about affecting the space time continuum within the ships...either way it wont matter as they are Necrons right??

So how is that explanation???


A tachyon (from the Greek ταχυόνιον, takhyónion, from ταχύς, takhýs, i.e. swift, fast) is any hypothetical particle that travels at faster-than-light speed. The first description of tachyons is attributed to German physicist Arnold Sommerfeld; however, it was George Sudarshan, Olexa-Myron Bilaniuk, Vijay Deshpande and Gerald Feinberg (who originally coined the term in the 1960s) that advanced a theoretical framework for their study. Tachyonic fields have appeared theoretically in a variety of contexts, such as the Bosonic string theory. In the language of special relativity, a tachyon is a particle with space-like four-momentum and imaginary proper time. A tachyon is constrained to the space-like portion of the energy-momentum graph. Therefore, it cannot slow down to subluminal speeds. Even if tachyons were conventional, localisable particles, they would still preserve the basic tenets of causality in special relativity and not allow transmission of information faster than light, contrary to what has been written in many works of science fiction.

Today, in the framework of quantum field theory, tachyons are best understood as signifying an instability of the system and treated using tachyon condensation, rather than as real faster-than-light particles, and such instabilities are described by tachyonic fields. According to the contemporary and widely accepted understanding of the concept of a particle,tachyon particles are too unstable to be treated as existing. By that theory, faster than light information transmission and causality violation with tachyons are impossible on both grounds: they are non-existent in the first place (by tachyon condensation) and even if they existed (by Feinberg's analysis) they wouldn't be able to transmit information (also by Feinberg's analysis). Despite the theoretical arguments against the existence of tachyon particles, experimental searches have been conducted to test the assumption against their existence; however, no experimental evidence for or against the existence of tachyon particles has been found.

There i've posted tis on wicky so that any of you would like to question me the info is there i also got his book infront of me and i've symplified it for u.

There i'd just unleached my inner bofin.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

So thats out of the window, so what else? Alcubierrie Drive which works on the same concept? Where the contracting and expanding field around the ship propels it?(Something like that)


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Gas!!!!!

the C'Tan "eat" a world and fart, the fart is ignited and propels the ships.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Right, I may have quite a good answer here.

Inertia Drive:

The basic principle is that through the manipulation of physics, you suppress the inertia of an object. All objects have inertia and it's this the means we can never go as fast as light, as this would require us to have inertia of exactly 0. The lower your inertia, the closer to light speed you can travel. Nothing can ever go at exactly the speed of light, as anything with inertia of zero _is_ light.

However, theoretically, if you could suppress inertia to a point beyond zero - to a negative value, you could potentially go faster then light, and this is what I assume is happening with the necron's inertia drive.

The C'tan can manipulate physics - this is common knowledge - so it stands to reason that they could easily suppress inertia.

This theory comes from a SF book to be fair, but the bloke that wrote it is an astrophysicist, so I don't think this all came out of his ass. Anybody read a book by Alastair Reynolds called "Redemption Ark"? That's it. I'd reccomend the whole revelation space trilogy in fact, and even go so far as to recomend his entire collection. Pushing ice was fantastic.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmm...these inputs are extremely helpful my good people keep them coming.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

And for the guy who mentioned the Necrontyr ships that travelled relatively slowly and all its passengers we're put into suspended animation- they're called Tomb Ships and we're Pre-C'tan in origin.


----------



## sopmod (Oct 9, 2008)

That does tie up with the fluff and i see no propblem with it.

Also that in the Blood Ravens Dawn of War omibuss it's stated than the cron ships seem to appear out of nowhere like they have some kind of cloaking device. That would also sugesst that it has dropped out of "inertia" so would appear visable cos u can't see any thing if it's travling faster than light.

Thanks for that comment beenburned. it has really got my mind going


----------



## Malagate (Jul 28, 2008)

beenburned said:


> Right, I may have quite a good answer here.
> 
> Inertia Drive:
> (a good explanation)


That's basically what I was going to say, whilst also mentioning other Necron technologies that would most likely be incorporated into it. You know, stuff like their phase technology (see Wraiths, Phase Shifters) and their mastery over time and space (see Chronometron) would have some use in conjunction with their intertialess space travel, as well as not being detected easily (it has been mentioned in the fluff that entire cruisers can phase out).


----------



## sopmod (Oct 9, 2008)

yes only the humongus tomb ships and the biggest battle ships can't phase out.


----------

